# carb or not carb that is the question



## james rockford (Sep 28, 2005)

hello to all and thanks for all the help...Now on to the question
well i have a ariens 2 + 2 standand snow blower the unit is 15 years old and has been a great unit...well last year i left a small amount of fuel in the unit and when i found the problem i did what was need to clean the carb out..which was to remove fuel add new fuel with small amount of carb cleaner and start the unit up....well when i started the unit it ran but had a small backfire at idle but when the unit is under load or blowing snow the backfire is gone and the unit works great.....now that winter is coming on i was thinking to replace the carb with a new one....hoping this will correct the backfire...but what if it is a valve prblem...how can i check or does it sound like i am on the right track with carb...... :wave: back to you guys and thanks for the help


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

may or may not be cheaper to rebuild the carb ( with new parts, gaskets, etc.) probablly has a partial clog in it.


----------



## james rockford (Sep 28, 2005)

hi bugman....thanks for your comment...i was going to rebuild but the unit is 15 years old and i think with very small mantance cost over the years time to add some value the the old girl.....question is there something i can add to clean the valve train ????back to you


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

to clean the valves when its running? well you could try fuel additives, but seafoam does it quick ( smokes like hell ) and marvel mystery oil does it slow, but adds lubricity.


----------



## james rockford (Sep 28, 2005)

thanks for the tips will have the new carb next week end will keep us all up dated...


----------

